# Finding Amatuer Cookoffs???



## jtupper

I really like cooking in "backyard bbq" cookoffs more than the sanctioned events. They are a more relaxed and fun atmosphere where as a lot of the bigger stuff becomes overly snotty and stressed. I have been looking around to find some sort of calender of events or such just for these types of cookoffs but have had a hard time finding them. I live in SW missouri and will drive to any of the surrounding states (OK, KS, AR, even north TX) to find these types of events but due to my work schedule need months notice most of the time. Usually by the time I hear about them on media it is too late for me to get there. How do you all find these events? Is there a collection anywhere? I think this would be good info for people just getting into competing without forking over the HUGE investment the bigger boys require.Thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj

I can't answer but I would be interested in the answer. I live in PA but would travel to MD, VA, NJ, and NY...JJ


----------



## jtupper

If nothing else I would be for a forum board (with regional sub forums maybe) for cookoffs members can post when we here about them. Not sure what the MODs feel about this or if it is even doable?


----------



## chef jimmyj

THIS FORUM is exactly for that and members do post upcoming events but I do think, not frequently enough because the people only post the events they plan to attend. I hope somebody has another consistent source to supplement the great info provided on this forum...JJ


----------



## jtupper

just seems like there would be a better procedure, but maybe your right  and it's more  the direction people's post take.  I for one will post anything around this area I find out.  I hope more do as well


----------



## ryan in louisville

What if along with regional event listing, the moderators added an embedded Google Calendar and Map for each region so you could visually see events by map or date.


----------



## chef jimmyj

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> What if along with regional event listing, the moderators added an embedded Google Calendar and Map for each region so you could visually see events by map or date.


If you know where to find lists or calendars and maps, let me know and I will pass it on...JJ


----------



## ryan in louisville

If you do a Google search for "embedded google map example", go to the 1st result, scroll down and look at "Marker Examples" this should give enough info to get started.Then, if you search "embedded google map example link to calendar" there is a result that talks about linking Google Calendar and Maps together. I don't know of listing of events like jtupper was asking for but it would allow users of SMF to add events and map them for the whole forum to see.


----------



## kathrynn

I do know that the KCBS calendar has lots of Events listed in the different States....and all of them have Backyard folks competing too. You do not have to be a KCBS member to browse thru their site.

Also...in Alabama there is a State group...called ABA....Alabama BBQ Association. I have heard that other states have their own too. Could check that route too.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> If you do a Google search for "embedded google map example", go to the 1st result, scroll down and look at "Marker Examples" this should give enough info to get started. Then, if you search "embedded google map example link to calendar" there is a result that talks about linking Google Calendar and Maps together. I don't know of listing of events like jtupper was asking for but it would allow users of SMF to add events and map them for the whole forum to see.


I tried to get a Google Map added on here a year ago, I did all the leg work and even offered to pay for it but I still haven't seen it!


----------



## bruno994

jtupper said:


> If nothing else I would be for a forum board (with regional sub forums maybe) for cookoffs members can post when we here about them. Not sure what the MODs feel about this or if it is even doable?


I have asked a mod in the past about creating a section for competition cooks to discuss general comp cooking, post results and such, but have never received any input back on it.  There are any number of other forums on the web that are comp based and have great insights into upcoming events and in depth discussions on methods and techniques for comp cooking.

As Kathryn stated, KCBS has a number of events each year with backyard contests along side their main events.  The backyard events are just 1 day and you cook ribs and chicken, the faster meats, I think.  Other than that, it is a matter of searching the web, local papers, and regional or state BBQ societies.  Arkansas, Texas and Oklahoma, have a number of contests each year sanctioned by the IBCA, typical $125 entry fees, cooking chicken halves, spare ribs, and brisket.  Every once in awhile, you'll find one also doing pulled pork, but very few. These events range from some as small as 10 teams up to well over 150.  I personally cook IBCA events and enjoy every minute of it.  As you cook more often, you begin to see the same people and get to know them better, not to mention meeting the new folks and starting new relationships, even if they are just at comps.  I make it a regular Saturday morning routine to make the rounds of al the cookers and wish them good luck as the day gets started.  Lots' of fun.


----------



## jtupper

I have cooked ibca events in the past and am currently a kcbs member.  the two problems here are ibca hovers around Texas and doesn't make its way up to missouri very often.  there are a few contest in Oklahoma but usually still a 6-7 hour distance from me. I just personally am fed up with the professionalism of KCBS.  it's not fun  for me anymore.  I want to get together with guys and shoot the s*** and cook some bbq. bragging rights or charity is cool. I'm not looking to spend thousands to buy retired so and so a 150k motor coach so they can hear there name called every weekend. for me KCBS is getting to be a selection to few who know the secrets and it cost way to much to even try to get in that group. it's just not my thing.


----------



## jtupper

and thanks for the st Louis link.  I will check it out when I get to a computer since it's a flash site and I'm on my phone(hence the punctuation)


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Our church is going to have a BBQ contest coming up in september the first weekend after labor day.  This will be the third year for it.  Very low key and fun.  first year there were seven teams and   last year there were 13 teams.  Hopefully there will be more this year.  I think they want to make it a sanctioned event but I know that is not happening this year.  It is in Topeka, Kansas, it will start on Friday and end on Saturday.  They are having a meeting this upcoming Monday, so I should know more about it then.  I believe entry fee will be $50 and you supply your own meat.  In the past, the categories were Pork butt, Chicken, ribs, and then chefs choice.  If you have any other questions let me know.

Aaron


----------



## bruno994

jtupper said:


> I have cooked ibca events in the past and am currently a kcbs member. the two problems here are ibca hovers around Texas and doesn't make its way up to missouri very often. there are a few contest in Oklahoma but usually still a 6-7 hour distance from me. I just personally am fed up with the professionalism of KCBS. it's not fun for me anymore. I want to get together with guys and shoot the s*** and cook some bbq. bragging rights or charity is cool. I'm not looking to spend thousands to buy retired so and so a 150k motor coach so they can hear there name called every weekend. for me KCBS is getting to be a selection to few who know the secrets and it cost way to much to even try to get in that group. it's just not my thing.


It is to an extent being commercialized, but that is what KCBS wants to do.  The guys you speak of are doing it nearly full time though, cooking 20 to 35 contests a year.  Most are retired with a hell of a retirement and also supplement their income with cooking classes, rubs, sauces, not to mention healthy sponsorships.  We don't see KCBS down here very much and really could care less, IBCA is king here in Texas.  Much more relaxed atmosphere for sure.


----------



## jtupper

sounds great! keep us updated on it. a little too far to drive but I may make that


----------



## pcpro215

I agree.  I think the calendar thing would be a fantastic idea!  I live in SE WI, and the closes competition, that I know of, is Grillin in Grafton (which I know is KCBS sanctioned, and not amatuer.)

I think the amatuer competitions would be fun, and a great way to meet new quers!


----------



## jtupper

Is there a way to search members by location? That could be useful as well to find people who are close to us we could start friendly competitions with.  I'd be I interested in doing like a monthly chicken or ribs competion with those members located around here for example. We could move it around and just play for braking rights or whatever.  Or at least something like that. Cheap fun and an easy way to get members together and cook.


----------



## bbqbrett

That would be a good feature.  Not to many comps here in Idaho and the KCBS one that was scheduled for June got cancelled.


----------



## ryan in louisville

The map markers can be configured so that a KCBS is one color, MBN is another color, amateur style could be yet another color.  Also, there could be a pulldown menu or button to show only 1 style of contest at a time.  Then there could be an "export" button to allow you send a particular contest to your own personal calandar.S2K9K, what else can we do to make this happen?  If you made the offer to pay for it and it still did not happen, what do you think is the holdup?


----------



## ryan in louisville

Is there still interest in this?  I was Googling trying to find comps here in KY and found just a few but then remembered this thread.

I think done correctly this would be an awesome feature to SMF.

If I can do anything to help bring this to fruition let me know.


----------



## heyer5

I'm also interested in this and would be willing to give any information about contests that I come across as well...


----------



## 302smoke

This is a great idea. I will post all that I'm aware of.


----------



## pellet

I just googled   _Iowa bbq smoking competitions"_ and it brought up several comp and events throught out the state including the Iowa State Fair.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pellet said:


> I just googled   _Iowa bbq smoking competitions"_ and it brought up several comp and events throught out the state including the Iowa State Fair.



but doesn't the OP live in Missouri ?


----------



## pellet

JckDanls 07 said:


> but doesn't the OP live in Missouri ?


Yes he does! But he also said he would be willing to neighboring states. But the suggesting I made was to replace Iowa with MO and see what comes up.  Neighboring state would be Iowa and Des Moines or Ankeny Iowa would be doable. ut the search turned up several comps. at different levels. I could point him to one 5 miles from me that my son helps organize for the organization he is president of.


----------



## smoke jenson

We have one every year in which is called the Good times Celebration sponsored by the Chamber of Commerce Its usually in the 1st week of September. Heres the link. I believe its out dated but still has all the contact info.http://www.amarillo-chamber.org/cwt/external/wcpages/wcevents/eventdetail.aspx?eventid=812. Whats nice is Bud,Coors,and Miller  pass out free beer during the whole event.Thumbs Up


----------



## southside bbq

The Sedalia Center in Big Island VA, is having their annual BBQ @ Sedalia May 17, 2014

http://www.sedaliacenter.org/index.php/festivals

It is open to all. Cooking only pulled pork. And the judging is done by the visitors to the contest. No judges. Just lots of fun.

I will have more information later.

Rickey


----------



## wolfman1955

This web site has a list of BBQ, BEER,WINE,CHILLI COOKOFFS events in all states. Just click on the FESTIVAL LIST TAB.
http://www.cookingclassesdirectory.com/


----------



## thecynthia

I'm looking for anything in the New England area. Hit my first Chili Cookoff over the summer, and I while I didn't place, I'd like to try more!


----------



## wolfman1955

Check the link in my post I'm shure you will find something in your area.


----------



## sam cole

Dear Jtupper,

I was wondering what information you have found and are willing to give on small scale BBQ cookoffs. Our Chamber has been having one for the past couple of years, and it has been less then productive. I am really wanting to see it become a popular event that brings in more participants.  What has been your experiences of pros and cons to these events?


----------



## firinupthefox

I run a KCBS and Amateur Contest in St. Charles, Illinois.  www.firinupthefox.org.  I have issues finding how to get the word out about the amateur side of the comp.


----------



## ryan in louisville

Firinupthefox, I am finding 2 different dates for the amateur cookoff on your website, July 12 & July 13th.

http://firinupthefox.org/competing/amateur-contest/

http://firinupthefox.org/calendar/

I might be interested but have to look at the calandar to be sure.


----------



## firinupthefox

Thanks for the heads up - It was originally July 12, but we've recently moved it to the 13th.


----------



## firinupthefox

You can sign up the July 13, 2014 Firin' Up the Fox Amateur contest here...

http://firinupthefox.org/competing/amateur-contest/

We also have BBQ 101 & 102 classes taught by Chris Marks in April 2014.

http://firinupthefox.org/education/bbq-cooking-classes/


----------



## firinupthefox

I had not thought about advertising on Craigslist.  that's a great idea...


----------



## sam cole

Dear Jtupper

I live in central Missouri and our town holds an annual bbq cookoff for weekend fun.  It has become a little poorly run these last few years and we are afraid it may die off.  I am in search of information, ie: rules, guidelines, of different cookoffs that aren't sanctioned.  Have you participated in these enough to have saved any paperwork that might be beneficial for me?  I would love to see this become a big blowout popular event that brings in "chefs" such as yourself that will enjoy the event and come back year after year.  please let me know if you can help. thanks SAM


----------



## rlk438

Sam Cole said:


> Dear Jtupper
> I live in central Missouri and our town holds an annual bbq cookoff for weekend fun.  It has become a little poorly run these last few years and we are afraid it may die off.  I am in search of information, ie: rules, guidelines, of different cookoffs that aren't sanctioned.  Have you participated in these enough to have saved any paperwork that might be beneficial for me?  I would love to see this become a big blowout popular event that brings in "chefs" such as yourself that will enjoy the event and come back year after year.  please let me know if you can help. thanks SAM



Where are you. I am south of KC. One of the ones around here did ribbons and trophy. It was more about the bragging rights. Most don't do the over night just a day cook. They did things that can be done in 5 - 6 hours.  I have also seen it as fund raiser. Do they have it with any other festival?


----------



## sam cole

not sure you got my post from email, but yes it is done same day as our motorcycle show. it's usually an overnighter, starting cooking on Friday evening. In Cole Camp south of Sedalia


----------



## rlk438

Sam Cole said:


> not sure you got my post from email, but yes it is done same day as our motorcycle show. it's usually an overnighter, starting cooking on Friday evening. In Cole Camp south of Sedalia



Didn't get your message.  We have cabin by Warsaw. Found the event.  Rules sheet was lite from last year I found. With it being in May now would be the time to start advertising it.  Will also try pm you


----------



## jaro21

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I can't answer but I would be interested in the answer. I live in PA but would travel to MD, VA, NJ, and NY...JJ




I know of one event that is held every year in green Lane PA by the local fire department. It is called Smoke in the Valley it is May 9th and 10th here is the link

http://www.glfcbbq.com/


----------



## prangej

We run an amateur cook off in conjunction with our K CBS contest. The dates are June 27-28, in Mankato Minnesota the competition is the Bend of the River Cookout. The amateurs can cook up to three categories and the meat is included in the entry fee.


----------



## unkle ruckass

Are there any armature events in Nor Cal SF Bay Area anytime soon?


----------



## davea37

Our local Lions club is very interested in doing what your church does (obviously as a fund raiser).

If you have any "formal" documentation, rules and other such information could you either email it to me or surface mail (I will repay your postage).

Appreciate anything you can offer.

Dave

W6407 20th Street

Necedah, WI  54646

[email protected]


----------



## dave b

here is the link..http://firinupthefox.org/competing/           July 11-12, 2014. I found this while looking for info on a smoker if anyone is interested
[h1]*KCBS Contest*[/h1]
*Backyard Amateur Contest*
[h1]*Kids Q Contest*[/h1]


----------



## JckDanls 07

I just entered a backyard amateur contest (KCBS) in Cleveland Tn. at the end of July...  don't have a clue on how to do up the turn in box..  LOL...  just gong to have fun and give my wife's son a chance to try his hand at a competition..  he lives up there and we'll be on vacation there ...


----------



## dave b

good luck and have fun.let us know how it goes


----------



## old geezer

How would you like to come to Montana for one? We have one in Stanford aug.9th Started it last year, want to keep it light and fun. Do a feed from it in the park afterwords.


----------



## bushwoodsmokers

I have been to a few KCBS sanctioned events local to MD. metro area and most always have backyard events linked to them. I follow most events on the below link. Hope it helps

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------



## benltey

Chef,

I'm down in JAX, FL but have friends and family in the S MD area. I'm considering heading up for the Southern Maryland Brew & BBQ Festival on Aug 2. If you're on FB you can check out the page there. The lady that informed me about said they've had pretty good turnouts the past few years. Hopeuly my leave gets approved so that I can make it. It would be my first comp so I'm not expecting much but I got to start somewhere and figured I could at least get my feet wet here.
Sorry if this has already been mentioned, my ADD wouldn't let me read through all 50 comments.


----------



## bushwoodsmokers

I will be in that competition. Hope you can get the leave to come up, would look forward to meeting you and having some friendly banter. Keep me posted if you can make it.


----------



## benltey

yes sir, will do. I'm hoping the stars align and it works out in my favor. If not, good luck up there man.


----------



## m-t pockets bbq

Squeals and Wheels Festival, backyard bbq contest coming August 22rd 2015 In Le Sueur Mn

One day event... join any one of Three categories, Chicken, ribs, or pork butt or enter them all.   late after noon turn in times.  $50.00 per event or $125.00 for all three, cash prizes

this event is a Angels amongst us event we are a 501(c)3 corp. dedicated to raising funds to be given as scholarship in memory of two young ladies lost in 2013, my daughter, Dackotah was killed in a car accident one week after her 18th birthday and a friends daughter, Katelyn, tragically died after striking a tree on New years day while sliding down hill with friends.

also that day in the same park will be a classic car show and drive, a motor cycle tour, 5k walk/run,bean bag tournament, bouncy house for the kids face painting, fire truck tours, food, ice cream and much more come join us...check us out at ...Angels-amongst-us.org   reg. on line or call me my #'s are on the site.

thank you

M-T pockets BBq


----------



## rob sicc

KathrynN said:


> I do know that the KCBS calendar has lots of Events listed in the different States....and all of them have Backyard folks competing too. You do not have to be a KCBS member to browse thru their site.
> 
> Also...in Alabama there is a State group...called ABA....Alabama BBQ Association. I have heard that other states have their own too. Could check that route too.
> 
> Kat


Late to the party again.

Where can I find the KCBS calendar?  Is there a web site?  If so, can someone send me the URL?

@Chef JimmyJ   I'm in New jersey so we're neighbors.  If you hear of any amiture bbq/smoking challenges or how to find them, plese let me know.


----------



## bushwoodsmokers

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------



## 302smoke

There is one in Dover, DE 10-2, 10-3

Haas Butcher Shop

It is $100 to enter and it includes all meats!  Brisket, Ribs, and Pork Shoulder I believe. 

Google Haas an call them or contact me and I'll help get the info to you. 

John


----------



## rob sicc

Bushwoodsmokers said:


> http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


Thank you.


----------

